# Best Headset within 500-1000 bucks



## sr_garg (May 2, 2008)

hii frnds,
i'm looking to buy the best Headset available in the market my budget is Rs.500 but if the headset is exceptionaly good i can spend maximum Rs.1000. I liked *Creative HS-600 n HS-400* but don't know the price. so please help me getting a best one... mainly i'll need it for chatting n listeing some music  .
ThankU in advance as always.
Saurav, Kolkata.


----------



## sr_garg (May 3, 2008)

what happened geeks... plz do reply as i'll b buying it on this monday....


----------



## fun2sh (May 3, 2008)

u may buy creative's ep630 but its an earphone but it beats many costly headphones!!
i bought it in 850rs 3months back!


----------



## sr_garg (May 3, 2008)

yaar i know its a good one but i need a good *Headset* for chatting n some music *not* *earphones....*


----------



## acewin (May 4, 2008)

there are a few good logitech and creative headsets with mic. If you are really thinking of chatting there is a Philips (earphones) at Rs 400, I say that the mircophone being in the earphones benefits the mic doesnt gets ruined easily and your head doesnt gets commpressed of the speakers of the headsets. I dont know of any good spacy headsets with mics.


----------



## moshel (May 4, 2008)

theres one from logitech (headset+microphone) which costs rs. 600. i havent heard it, but my friend says its good.

if u have croma in ur city, u will get many options there.


----------



## sr_garg (May 4, 2008)

acewin said:


> there are a few good logitech and creative headsets with mic. If you are really thinking of chatting there is a Philips (earphones) at Rs 400, I say that the mircophone being in the earphones benefits the mic doesnt gets ruined easily and your head doesnt gets commpressed of the speakers of the headsets. I dont know of any good spacy headsets with mics.


 
hii, can plz give me the specific model no. of that philps one and also please suggest me a headset from creative or logitech as beside chatting i'll b using it for some music.... btw thnx for ur reply..... 



moshel said:


> theres one from logitech (headset+microphone) which costs rs. 600. i havent heard it, but my friend says its good.
> 
> if u have croma in ur city, u will get many options there.


 
hi, where r u from? i don't have any idea if croma will b available here in Kolkata.. but do tell me the specific headset model from logitech u r talking abt.... thnx for ur reply...


----------



## moshel (May 4, 2008)

Check this link


----------



## sr_garg (May 4, 2008)

moshel said:


> Check this link


 
hey thnx   alot for the link u gave to me... its very helpful but now i'm confuse between four models plz help me decide on one.. here r the models with price...

Logitech Premium Stereo - Rs. 615
Altec Lansing AHS322 - Rs. 685
Logitech ClearChat Style - Rs. 715
Creative HS-400 Headset - Rs 985

thnx.....


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

The Logitech Clearchat is actually about 450 or less. It is decent. Havent used the others.


----------



## koolbluez (May 4, 2008)

in the 3k+ range? great audio too... stereo+ wireless/bluetooth?

Heard of 2 headsets:
1.Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset
*www.logitech.com/repository/254/jpg/1672.1.0.jpg
 & 2.Logitech Premium Notebook Headset
*images.americas.creative.com/images/products/large/16337.png

But both are not cordless... I think the Fatal1ty scores better among the two... what say, guyz?

What about the Creative Fatal1ty Professional Series Gaming Headset? R they available in Bangalore? Wher can I get 'em?
What about the Creative SL3100 and SE2300 bluetooth headsets? Cost... Which one's better?
The 2300 looks kool *www.tech2.com/media/images/img_2942_hrise_se2300.jpg


----------



## sr_garg (May 5, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> in the 3k+ range? great audio too... stereo+ wireless/bluetooth?
> 
> Heard of 2 headsets:
> 1.Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset
> ...


 

hii frnd these headsets r really cool n r gr8 too but my budget won't allow this... my budget is only 500 which is expandable to rs. 1000 so plz suggest a suitable one.. anyways thnx for sharing...



Pathik said:


> The Logitech Clearchat is actually about 450 or less. It is decent. Havent used the others.


 
hey pathik thnx buddy  , i will go to the market today n will get the original price... n then will let u know abt it... btw how is the music quality of this headset "Logitech Clearchat Style Headset".?


----------



## koolbluez (May 5, 2008)

oops... garg... I was also asking 4 opinions myself


----------



## gopz (May 6, 2008)

If you want good sound within 500-1000 bucks, I suggest Ep-630


----------



## sr_garg (May 6, 2008)

gopz said:


> If you want good sound within 500-1000 bucks, I suggest Ep-630


 

hii gopz.. if u had read this thread u must b knowing that *creative EP-630 is a earphone but *i need a headset for myself, from which i'll b able to chat also, beside listening to some music. so plz suggest a headset....


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 7, 2008)

How about altec lansing ahs 423 or 524.Pretty good ones.


----------



## sr_garg (May 7, 2008)

hii today i went to chandani market n got the price for 

Logitech Premium Stereo - Rs. 800
Logitech ClearChat Style - Rs. 900
*[from e-mall]*

but didn't got the price for -

Altec Lansing AHS322
Creative HS-400 Headset

so what shud i do now...? which one to buy...?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 7, 2008)

Altec Lansing AHS322 would be a good choice.It wont cost u even rs 800.Try rashi peripherals.Logitech clear chat is also good.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 7, 2008)

sr_garg said:


> hii today i went to chandani market n got the price for
> 
> Logitech Premium Stereo - Rs. 800
> Logitech ClearChat Style - Rs. 900
> ...



Are you from kolkata? after you purchase, just tell me how it sounds and the price. I'm also going to buy one in a few days & I'm also in Kolkata.


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2008)

Even I need to purchase one, Please let me know after you purchased a nice model.


----------



## sr_garg (May 9, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Altec Lansing AHS322 would be a good choice.It wont cost u even rs 800.Try rashi peripherals.Logitech clear chat is also good.


 

can u please tell me the way of rashi peripherals... something famous near this shop...? n did u tried this ALTEC LANSING ASH322?
thnx for ur reply...


----------



## sr_garg (May 9, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> Are you from kolkata? after you purchase, just tell me how it sounds and the price. I'm also going to buy one in a few days & I'm also in Kolkata.


 
yes frnd i'm from Calcutta only... once i buy...  i'll definitely let u ppl know what i bought from where n hows the product...


----------



## sr_garg (May 11, 2008)

hii frnds thnx for ur suggestions atlast i bought Logitech Premium Stereo @ Rs. 780.. sound is very good but after usnig it for continuous couple of hrs it get sucked in ur ears else its fine...


----------



## nirajkvinit (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess the time is up. But then just for reference for other guys... 
I bought Panasonic RP-HT090 Headphone. Nice headphone, stable sound, very long cable, with plug extension for TV. It costs approx 500 rs.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry for bumping into an old thread. I wanted to check if there is any new headset available in the price range of Rs 500- Rs 1000


----------

